# How high is your broadband speed?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are quite a few internet service providers to choose from in Australia and competition seems to be fairly high. 

However, it would be interesting to see the variation in broadband speeds across the country and between different providers as well as what you expected and whether you are happy?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I just did a speed test and here are the results from Perth Rockingham

5.65 Mb/s. download
0.75 Mb/s upload
Grade C 
Faster than 53% of Au. 
I primus is the supplier.

Well thats my details but id hate to think that this speed here is faster than 53% of Au its as slow as hell. This is where i performed the speed test.
http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

11.3 Mbps download

6.4 Mbps upload

B+ faster than 76% of Australia. 


This is not an immigration advice


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Boboa said:


> 11.3 Mbps download
> 
> 6.4 Mbps upload
> 
> ...


oh my that is fast lol, were in Australia is this i must move there lol.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

pathetic
DL @ 3.4 MBps on ADSL2+ 
UL @ 500KBps

I should be paying less if I can't reach minimum ADSL2+ speeds.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Boboa said:


> 11.3 Mbps download
> 
> 6.4 Mbps upload
> 
> ...


That is exceptionally fast!


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

This a very interesting report on Australian broadband speeds :-

Aussie broadband speeds slowing: report - Telco/ISP - Technology - News - iTnews.com.au


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll have to run the test later when I get back to my computer, but I can tell you now that in utorrent my downloads max out at 1mb/sec and upload at about 75kb. That is telstra adsl2. It is 10 times slower downloading in utorrent than I had with comcast cable in US, which was 10mb/sec and 1mb/sec up. That's actual download speed per second, not what speedtest.net gives you.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2678188635.png


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

louiseb said:


> oh my that is fast lol, were in Australia is this i must move there lol.





Editor said:


> That is exceptionally fast!


Sydney. TPG telecom and its unlimited 
I think it makes a difference how far you are from the exchange. We are only 172 m from TPG ADSL 2+ exchange. In general they have plenty if nodes around Sydney otherwise they wouldn't be able to compete with Telstra.

Here from my iPhone... A bit slower than PC but still alright. Device plays a role, android is a but faster. Best speeds are on PC.

http://www.speedtest.net/iphone/532286149.png

I was on Telstra cable before and was achieving downloads of 15+ Mbps, but the price was too much. They were charging $65 for 12 GB. With that speed I was over my limit in less than 2 weeks. Add WiFi limitations this drugs the speed down

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

yikes, broadband connection in Australia is damn slow. i was sitting in a cafeteria here in Singapore now using my ipad connected via 3G and im getting lot faster connection (13.56 Mbs DOWNLOAD and 0.66 Mbps UPLOAD)


----------



## wishful (Jun 14, 2011)

On Optus 2 Dollar Days (3G; would this also work on 4G?):









My only option at the moment is wireless broadband which unfortunately very expensive.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

These figures are giving us an excellent snap shot of speeds and what is available around the country. I think other members will find this thread very interesting, especially as it grows.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

wishful said:


> On Optus 2 Dollar Days (3G; would this also work on 4G?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have virgin broadband. Hated the drops and resetting downloads. Signal is weak where I live.

Data allowance is really low @ 10gb/month.


----------

